# Sizing Charts/Calculator



## Guest

Alrighty then... I've Seven people now asking what type of snowboard they should get and all that fun shit when people think you're knowledgeable... the only problem is that three of them are Koreans who are a lot lighter and shorter then me. is there a size chart that I find online or what not so that I can point out to them why weight is so much more important then height?

Some of the harder ones that I'm confused with are like this one korean he's 5'4" and 110lbs... How in the hell? I'm thinking like 142-145ish is that too small? Its shit like that I need a little help with.

Thanks for the help ya'll have gave me so far.


----------



## Guest

That calculator seems ok. I'm 6' and 175lbs, it recommended a 160 for freestyle/freeride.

I currently have a 158 Ride Nation that I've ridden for the last few years. I do mixed riding and have sometimes felt it's too long. I've been looking at 156 all-around type boards that I will be able to move around quicker. I'm wondering if this is a good move?? I feel that the longer board isn't really needed around here because it's very rare that I ride on real powder.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

hhmmmm, i like that calculator too

for me, it said _'Paolo! you sure do know your onions!' _


----------



## Guest

Awesome sauce Thanks guys I appreciate the help...

That calculator says 142ish I was thinking like 151 and below? Would that be correct?


----------



## Guest

6'2''/3'' ish 164 wide board.

from what i've seen though ya don't have to be precise it has alot to do w/ what you ride, if your in the powder ya want a slightly bigger board if your in the park flippin around and such you'll want a slightly smaller one


----------



## swmike

right, your board could care less about height - but your body, at it's height, cares about the boards length. Start with the calculated recommendations and go up/down based on skill (smaller for beginner) and riding style.


----------



## Guest

when picking your board how does weight affect i have heard alot of people say it about your weight and not about you height???


----------

